# Just a few pics of Scully and her girls



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*I wish I could spend as much time in bed as the cats do... :roll: 





































Like mother:










Like daughter:



















And my little sister (aka artist in residence) took this one; the lighting's poor, but she said she liked the "look" of it.








*


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow, Steph totally has Scully's face shape.....so cute!!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! I still can't believe how much they've grown!!!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

What big babies! And they look so healthy!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

LoveMyKitties said:



> Wow, Steph totally has Scully's face shape.....so cute!!


That's exactly what I was thinking...even has the same eye shape as Scully!!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow, they have their own beds! :wink: In the last pic she looks so sad!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I love those pics ... there's something so regal about a calm, resting kitty. I really like that last shot of Scully - your sister's right - there's something captivating about it!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Scully looks so content to be your kitty. This shot shows it! Scully your such a precious kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are such pretty pictures and of course mama Scully is looking good. The babies have gotten so big! Now is that their own bed area or a bunk bed :?:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That would be my bed :lol: Of course, they sleep in it far more than I do, but they nice enough to move over a bit every night :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How do they get up there :?:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Well, Scully climbs my ladder. The girls jump from the top of the computer, to the desk chair, to the desktop, to the top of the moniter, to the shelf, to my bed. And they do it amazingly fast too.
*


















*When I'm hogging the bed too much for their liking :roll:, they also have a sleeping area on top of my closet and a window shelf:*


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

what a cool design for a room!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah I loved your room


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

It looks like something from that book The Cat's House :lol: :wink: .


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks guys!  I'm an interior designer at heart; my parents are remodelling the house, and my room was their first experiment :roll: It took two years to complete, and my reward was having full control over decorating (they weren't too excited about orange walls and a purple ceiling :lol. I'm modifying it at the moment, as you can see by the shelf, and will be adding more cat walks and a cat tree.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

These are cutest ever. You do have a really cool room. 

And, boy does my little Steph look like her Momma! It's amazing!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yup  Except she's still little! If she wasn't so healthy, I'd think there was something wrong with her :lol: (she _does_ grow, just at a lot slower rate than her sister)


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean. Addy was sooo small. I thought she was going to stay 3 lbs forever and then all of sudden....

She'll get there. How old are they now?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

They'll be 3 1/2 months old on Wednesday. I know that seems really young, but to me they're getting older :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

It doesn't seem that young to me, I remember you talking about getting Scully! They are getting older. We all are! :lol:


----------



## LuVmYbAbIeS (Sep 28, 2003)

Me too! I tell my boyfriend I wish I were a cat, eat and sleep all day!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That would be the life! :lol: :wink: 8)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great room. Great set up! Enjoyed seeing it! Yes, its like something from the Cat House Book! Kool!


----------

